# Price Quotes for Electrical and Industrial Items



## Herenow (Feb 13, 2013)

I am looking for a contact in China who is familiar with the best place to buy electrical and industrial items wholesale. Items including generators, LG tv's, washing machines etc. A full list can be provided. Would really appreciate being pointed into the right direction. Thanks !


----------



## USAGary (May 21, 2012)

Try alibaba or even taobao


----------



## GrahamWeifang (Dec 14, 2012)

Herenow said:


> I am looking for a contact in China who is familiar with the best place to buy electrical and industrial items wholesale. Items including generators, LG tv's, washing machines etc. A full list can be provided. Would really appreciate being pointed into the right direction. Thanks !


.
Beg me if I am wrong, but are you looking for some one to do all your "leg work" for you so you can just, , , well, enough.

Gra.


----------



## Herenow (Feb 13, 2013)

GrahamWeifang said:


> .
> Beg me if I am wrong, but are you looking for some one to do all your "leg work" for you so you can just, , , well, enough.
> 
> Gra.



No leg work at all. Just suggesting a website(s) would do. I can do all my leg work thank you very much. I would just contact myself and get the prices I need.


----------



## Herenow (Feb 13, 2013)

USAGary said:


> Try alibaba or even taobao


Thank you will check them out.


----------



## Herenow (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you will check them out.

I visited both websites and cannot thank you enough for sharing with me. I hope to be able to assist by suggesting for whatever you need in future.

Best to you.


----------



## USAGary (May 21, 2012)

Happy to help. There are a lot of services that will personally assist as well. Search for them at Baidu.com (the Chinese Google)


----------



## taobaobuy (Dec 9, 2013)

you can buy from taobao and JD.


----------



## taobaobuy (Dec 9, 2013)

And I can be glad to help provide Chinese key word for searching if you need.


----------

